# الليتورجية : معناها : رمزها : تطورها : استعمالها . .



## حمورابي (13 مارس 2011)

*

الليتورجية  



1 – مفهوم الليتورجية اللاهوتي : 
----------------------
(1)	السر الإلهي : من السماء على الأرض 

ان مصطلح " الليتورجية " كلمة يونانية ( تعني : فعالية الشعب ) قـُبلت في المسيحية بمعنى خاص جديد 
حيثُ يشير مفهوم " الليتورجية" قبل كل شئ الى سر الأشتياق الإلهي ( أمثال 8 : 13 ) ومجد الثالوث الاقدس ، الرحمة الابدية " الطاقة الروحية ، نهر الحياة النابع من إنسانية الله المحب للبشر ، 
والذي اقترب منا منذُ عهدّ إبراهيم وحتى أيام مريم العذراء ، وظهر " سر الليتورجية " 
في العقلية الملتهبة وفي خيمة العهد وفي هيكل أورشليم ظهوراً تاريخياً حضوراً فعّالاً وضّحتهُ كلمات الانبياء 
الذي أخيراً تجسد في شخص يسوع المسيح ، حيثُ نزل السماء على الارض وصعد الارض الى السماء . 



بواسطة عظائم الصلب والقيامة والصعود والعنصرة ، تجسدت الليتورجية في إنسانيتنا واستمرت في هيكل الكنيسة وجماعة المؤمنين . وفي فجر يوم القيامة ، عندما انقلب الحجر من باب القبر ، انشقت القشرة الارضية بفيض الليتورجية ، نهر الحياة النابع من العرش الإلهي ومن جنب العريس المصلوب ، 
ليتجدد وجهُ الانسان بالصورة الإلهيـة الشاملة ، ضمن جماعة المؤمنين باكورة العالم الجديد وهكذا وُلدت الليتورجية في عالمنا بقيامة المسيح ، وحسب كلام الارب كوريون 


1983,42 Jean Corbon, Liturgie de Source, Paris 


اصبح التدبير الخلاصي ليتورجيا . بفضل العريس الكاهن المجيد ( عبر 2 : 12-17/7: 27/ 8: 11 /9 : 12/ رؤيا 4 ) الذي صعّد تاريخنا إلى قلب الثالوث الأقدس . وفيهِ وبقوة روحهِ تجسدت الليتورجية في الكنيسة وخيم " خضور الله " في وسطها ، ونزل ونزل السر الإلهي وسُلم بين أيدي البشر الخاطئة الضعيفة ليحل فيهم . 

(2) تحقيق الليتورجية في الاحتفال الكنسي :


 من الارض نحو السماء 

تعبر كلمة " الليتورجية" ايضاً عن " الخدمة الطقسية الكنسية " حيثُ تقدم جماعة المؤمنين المجد والشكر لله الآب الخالق باسم الابن يسوع المسيح المخلص وبقوة الروح القدس ، من اجل الخلاص الذي منحها الله برحمته ِ العظيمة . قام المسيح بهذه الخدمة واستمرت الكنيسة بها منذُ عهد الرسل وحتى ايامنا هذه . ان الليتورجية جمع بين السماء والارض . لأن الله الآب ينزل بين جماعة من ابناء شعبهِ الذين يحتفلون 



بذكر عظائمهِ . سر التدبير الخلاصي . وفي هذا الاحتفال . في عيد اللقاء . يجد الانسان هويتهُ ووجههُ الحقيقي ضمن جماعتهِ الكنيسة ليمجد الكل الآب مع الابن المسيح في الروح القدس . يرجع هذا اللقاء السري إلى سر الاتحاد الاعظم وهو المسيح ، الوسيط الوحيد عندما تجسد في إنسانيتنا . وفي جماعة الكنيسة . الجسد الروحي . أن الليتورجية هي الخدمة الكنسية . المتحدة بالمسيح الممجد الكوني . والتي تحتفل بسر الفداء سر المحبة التي تدير الكل . ففي الليتورجية يجمع ايضاً بين الماضي والحاضر . 
والستقبل بقوه خلاصية واحدة . أن الليتورجية مثل أيقونة جميلة شفافة من خلالها يظهر الملكوت على الارض وتتجلي الارض نحو الصورة السماوية . ويظهر جمال الليتورجية خاصـًة في الاحتفال بطقس الاسرار وصلاة الفرض والسنة الطقسية . ولتكن الكنيسة تعبيراًَ حياً عن رحمة الله للعالم ، 
يـُطلب من المؤمنين الألتزام الإيماني بصراحة الحياة الاخلاقية وتواضع العلاقات الإجتماعيـة . 


2 – تطور الليتورجية : 
-------------------



منذُ البداية حاولت جماعة المسيحيين التعبير عن رؤيــة الملكوت بواسطة رموز مادية مأخوذة من الحياة اليومية المحلية وثابتة بطروف معينة . لكن تطور الليتورجية من صلاة بسيطة الى احتفال معقد طويل . نشأ عنهُ الطقس الكنسي تحت نفوذات مختلفة ، منها يهودية ( طقس الكنشا والرتب البيتية ) 
ويونانية ( أساليب القصر الإمبراطوري ) . تحت تأثيرات رتب المراكز المسيحية الكبرى خاصـًة طقس اورشليم المتعلق بالأماكن التاريخية المقدسة . ولقد ثبتت الليتورجية وازدهرت في القرن الرابع و الخامس . 
لكن فيما بعد توقف التطور نحو القرن العاشر وخسرت الليتورجية حيويتها الأصلية بسبب قانونية الطقوس . نتيجة الانفصال الحاصل بين الاكليروس والشعب والاهتمام . المبالغ بقداسة الأمور الطقسية فتقلصت . الليتورجية تحت ثقل القوانين وزيادة الصلوات الكهنوتية . الطويلة الصعبة . زد على ذلك تأثير الطقس الديري على الطقس الكاتيدرائي الشعبي . هكذا اصبح " الاحتفال بالخلاص " 



شيئا غريبـًا وغير مفهوم للشعب المؤمن . اما بالنسبـة الى الغرب . فبالرغم من وجود المجمع التريتنيتي وحتى الفاتيكاني الثاني . فقد شوهد نوع من التصلب ظهر بطقوس غير مفهومة لا تجذب مشاركة المؤمنين . وفي عهد الانحطاط الطقسي هذا ، أصبح علم الليتورجية . علم مراتب القانونية . Rebrieisem 
مع المحافظة على التقاليد القديمــة والرجوع إلى تحليل نصوص الصلوات وترتيب المراسيم كما وردت في المخطوطات حرفيـًا دون أي تغير أو تطوير ، في الممارســـات الكنيسة الجارية . 

3 – الحركة الليتورجية : 
----------------



في القرن ال 19 : اجتهد دوم كيرانجيه البندكتيني 
(Dom prosper Gueranger.1805-1875.Solesmes)  
في فرنسا من اجل اشراك الشعب بالليتورجية . ومراجعة الطقوس لتكون حسب العادات الرومية الغريغورية القديمة . كنموذج للصلاة الاحتفالية والفردية . ووضع كتاب " السنة الليتورجية " 
في 15 مجلداً . على اساس دراسات تاريخية علمية . أما البابا بيوس 





​




4 – المجمع الفاتيـــكاني : 



ثــم نــُظمت هذه الحركة بالرسالة البابوية في الطقس (Mediator Dei ) لسنة 1947 , من قبل البابا بيوس الثاني عشــر ( 1939 _ 1958 ) الذي اخذ موقفــاً اكثر توازنـًا وتنوعـًا وأمر بإصلاح طقس ليلة القيامة والأسبوع المــقدس . من ثم في الدستور الذي أصدره المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني : " الدستور في الليتورجية المقدسة " ( 1963 ) إذ طالب بتثقيف . ليتورجي المسؤولين والمؤمني و وضعَ شروط لحقهم في الاشتراك الفعال . اللغة الشعبية , تبسيط الطقوس , الاهتمام بالكلمة . واحترام المصادر القديمة والحضارات المحلية . نشأ الدستور في الليتورجية مع مراجعة الكتب الطقسية . نتيجة بحوث الاختصاصين التي استمرت لمدة قرن تقريباً . وضح المجمع تركيز الطقس على الحوار مع اله . إله المحبة والحق . وعلى اشتراك الشعب بسره الخلاصي . لقد فتح المجمع الفاتيكاني آفاقـاً جديدة للكنيسة في كل الميادين وبصورة خاصة للفن والبحث عن رموز معاصرة . ومن هنا يمكننا القول بأن المجمع قد خلق جواً جديداً فعالاً . حيث كان هدفهُ توحيد المسيحيين فيما بينهم . وتوافق المسيحية مع العالم الحالي . فكيف يتسنى للكنيسة القيام بمثل هذا الحوار . دون أن تغير طريقة تفكيرها الجامدة وأسلوب تفاعلها مع العالم . 




ولأجل هذا الجــهد صدر نص الدستور في الليتورجية ( 4 / 12 / 1963 ) حيث قدمت الكنيسة كعائلة واحدة شعب الله ومع دور فعال لكل أعضائه العلمانيين والاكليروس وأن الشعب المسيحي واحد , 
والمسيح الممجد حاضر في كل الاعضاء بواسطة الكلام والاسرار . ومن ثم أصبح من الضروري إفهام الكلام بــلغة الشعب للأشتراك بمائدة الرب . والاحتفال بسر المسيح الفصحي من خلال القداس والصلاة الفرضية ورتب الأســـرار . 

5 – مشكلة الليتورجية الحالية : 



بعد مرور 30 سنة على المجمع . سأل الاساقفة في أجتماعهم ( 1985 _ 1995 ) عن نتائج قرارات المجمع . فأكتشفوا إى جانب تقدم التجديد . الصعوبات في تحقيق هذا البرنامج . والمشاكل التي تعود إلى ازمة المجتمع الغربي منذُ الستينات . وتتعلق بمشكلة علاقة الطقس بعقلية العالم المعاصر . إذ إنهُ الوقت الذي تحتفل فيه الكنيسة بالعظائم الإلهية باستعمال رمز تقلدية لاهوتيه كتابية . أصبح الانسان المعاصر غريباً عن هذا التفكير اللاهوتي وبعيداً عن الرموز الطقسية . ومن هنا نطرح السؤال . خل يملك الإنسان المعاصر القدرة الكافية لفهم وجه الامور الإلهية السرية الخفية ؟ وكيف يمكنهُ أدراك سر تجسد الخلاص المستمر بالرغم من التعبير التقليدي ؟ وبما يخص تطبيق الإصلاح يظهر ان اكثرية الشعب المؤمن لم يكن مستعداً لفهم هذا التجديد ويعزي ذلك إلى عدم قيام المسؤولين بما يلزم من تخطيط وتحضير . 



ومن ذلك حددت أهداف الحركة بالشكل التالي 

(1) تحضير الاكليروس والشعب وتثقيفهم الليتورجي 
(2)	تحوير الطقس وتبسيطه حسب الجوهر القديم . 
(3)	تكييف الطقس مع العقلية المعاصرة وتخضّره (Inculturation  ) 


وضرورة أعداد الليتورجية لتتكيف مع حاجات الإنسان المعاصر ومتطلباتهِ الإنسانية والاجتماعية والحضارية . فتحاول الحركة الليتورجية أن تستغل نتائج العلوم الاجتماعية والانصرويولوجية إلى جانب البحوث عن أصولها وتاريخها . وان تهتم أيضاً بدور الشعب البسيط وعاداتهِ التقوية وبالمحاولات والتجارب العملية مع تحليل موقف المؤمنين وطريقتهم الخاصة في ممارسة الطقوس وتعايشها . 




​



6 – طقوس وطوائف : 

1)	التعريف : 


سألتُ شخصاً رأيه في المسيحيين الذين في محيطه , قال : " انهم اهل الطقوس " وكان يقصد انهم متمسكون بتقاليدهم المعقدة . وعاتداتهم القديمة . معتقدين بان حفظ الطقوس هو جوهر المسيحية . 
فعلاً من الناحية الخارجية تبدو المسيحية كأنها مجموعة من طوائف متعددة مختلفة حسب العادات والطقوس وقد نتساءل ما هي الطقوس . ومن اين جاءت ؟ وما هي العلاقة بين الطقس وجوهر المسيحية ؟ 
قد ذكرنا بان كلمة " طقس " او الافضل " الخدمة الطقسية " تشير الى ما يسمى في اليونانية ب " الليتورجية " اي " الخدمة او العبادة الكنيسة لله " ونستخدم العبارة لكل الممارسات الطقسية الرسمية في الاحتفالات بصورة عامة . وتُستعمل هذه اللفظة ايضاً بصورة خاصة للأحتفال الافخاريسي " الطقس الإلهي " ولرتب الاسرار . وصلاة الفرض للساعات والترتيب السنوي للأعياد والاحاد ورد تعريف " الليتورجية " في الرسالة البابوية سنة 1947 . وفي قرار المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني ( Sacrosanctum Concilium 7 ) ولم يكن " الطقس " لدى المسيحيين القدماء مجرد رتبة خارجية فارغة , بل كان احتفالاً يؤمن بالحياة والخلاص . لأن الكنيسة كلها . فرداً . وجماعةً . توجه الشكر لله . الخالق المخلص من اجل استمرار حضوره إثناء خدمتها الطقسية وهناك تقاليد طقسية عديدة ( طوائف ) حسب المراكز الكبرى داخل الامبراطورية : اورشليم ’ انطاكيا ’ الاسكندرية ’ القسطنطينية , الى جانب الغربية . مثل روما . ميلانو . رافينا . ليون . او حسب البلدان الخارجية : الفرس . ارمينيا . جوريجا . الحبشة . 


2 ) التطور 




ان كل طقس من الطقوس الحالية . هو نتيجة تطور . طويل عبر القرون بتأثير مصادر مختلفة مع تغييرات في تركيبه . وذلك بترك بعض العناصر وأضافة البعض الاخر . فقد صدرت منذُ القرن الثاني . كتب قانونية سجلت الصلوات والرتب المحلية . بعدما تكونت الطقوس المركزية تطور كل واحد منها حسب ظروفهِ الخاصة بهِ . وكذلك بتأثير العادات الديرية ( مع الصلوات الطويلة والتأملية الفردية ) على الطقس الكاتيدرائي الرئيسي . الطقس الاسقفي مع القساوسة والشمامسة واشترك جماعة المؤمنين كلها . 
وقد اصبح نتيجة هذا التأثـــير أطول واكثر تعقيــداً 

3 ) طقس كنيسة اورشليم . 

منذُ عهد قسطنطين اصبحت كنيسة اورشليم القديمة من اهم مراكز الحج المسيحي و " ام الكنائس " 
فأثرت بطقسها على الكنائس كلها . حتى المناطق الخارجية . إذ كانت الطقوس في " القداس " تجري حسب الاحتفالات في الاماكن المقدسة نفسها . المخصصة لحادث من حوادث حياة المسيح التاريخية . 
وذلك من خلال قراءات وتراتيل معينة لكل من المراحل . كان طقس اورشليم . كما صار فيما بعد طقس روما والقسطنطينية طقساً موقعياً موقفياً جغرافياً متعلقاً بموضع بعض البنايات الأثارية المحلية (Stationes ) حيث كان الشعب المسيحي يجتمع للأحتفال الطقسي الخاص تاريخياً بهذا المكان المعين وعادة كانوا يتقدمون بشكل مسيرة طواف سياج مرتلين المزامير والتراتيل التي اضيفت بعدئذ الى البداية القداس نفسهُ . لقد قام المسيحيين بزيارة حج الى " القدس " منذ القرن الثالث وزادت العادة بعدما تم أكتشاف القبر المقدس وبنيت باسيليكيات وكنائس تذكارية عظيمة على موقع الميلاد والآلام والقيامة . 



ذكرها قورلس اسقف اورشليم في موعظه للموعوظين وزارتها ايجيرية سنة 382 وحـُفظت جداول القراءات والتقويم بالارمنية والجورجية . ومنذُ ان حاولت كل طائفة الحصول على موقع في اورشليم . من خلال بناء دير او كنيسة فقد تأصلت الطوائف واشتركت جميعاً بطقس اورشليم القديم تألف هذا الطقس من قرارات طويلة واحتفالات شعبية في الاماكن التذكارية المقدسة والى جانب الوثائق المذكورة يمكننا ذكر صلاة كنيسة اورشليم في نافور مار يعقوب الرسول الذي قبلت وحفظت في اليونانية والسريانية ( القصيرة ) وايضاً في الارمنية والجورجية و الحبشية . وهكذا اثر طقس اورشليم على كل الطقوس القديمة بصورة جوهرية لكن من ناحية اخرى ادخل في طقس اورشليم بعض العناصر البديعة الفاخرة . تحت نفوذ طقس العاصمة في الفترة البيزنطية . 


ويمكننا معرفة هذا التمييز بين مراحل تطوره المختلفة :


(1)	طقس القرن الرابع والخامس حسب خطب القديس قورلس 


الاورشليمي ( 348 – 387 )
وكتاب الاسفار لايجيرية الراهبة الافرنجية سنة 381 – 384 وجدول القراءات المحفوظة في المخطوطات ارمنية وغيرها . ( في مقدمتها مخطوطة محفوظة في دير القديس يعوق في اورشليم مرقمة 121 عن حالة الطقس بين 417 – 439 ) 
وخطب هيسيخيوس الاورشليمي في منتصف القرن الخامس . 






































​

*


----------



## حمورابي (13 مارس 2011)

*المرجع : 

كتاب :  روعـــة الاعيــاد 
للمؤلف : الأب منــصور المخلصي ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2011)

*اسمح لي أخي الحبيب أن أضيف أن سفر الرؤيا يرينا ليتورجيا سماوية ، مثلاً :*

*رؤيا 8 : 3 - 4*
*وَجَاءَ مَلاَكٌ آخَرُ وَوَقَفَ عِنْدَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَمَعَهُ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَأُعْطِيَ بَخُورًا كَثِيرًا لِكَيْ يُقَدِّمَهُ مَعَ صَلَوَاتِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ عَلَى مَذْبَحِ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ.*
*فَصَعِدَ دُخَانُ الْبَخُورِ مَعَ صَلَوَاتِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مِنْ يَدِ الْمَلاَكِ أَمَامَ اللهِ.*

*وغير ذلك*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع وتقييمه واجب. جاري اعادة القراءة بتمعّن. مشكور أستاذي المبارك حمورابي*


----------

